# A Choose Your Own Adventure starring Schoenberg, Webern and Berg



## Debuzee (May 8, 2015)

Hello all!

You may know that the three members of the Second Viennese School all died, shall we say, uncanny deaths. There is now a browser game that lets you investigate those deaths in detail.

Thoughts?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Looks like Myst or Riven on some type of acid trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------

